# Solved: Help with Autostart video code



## ustacp

How can I make this video start automatically? Right now you have to activate it and click play for it to run. I want it to run as soon as the webpage loads up. I cant seem to figure out where to place the coding. Thank you.


----------



## ewiessner

Just add *autoplay="true"* in your tag anywhere.

mymovie.mov



Code:


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yiIVr3K_Lfw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="240" height="180" autoplay="true"></embed>

That should do it.


----------



## Kengne

*As the OP surely found out, for some reason the autoplay=true will not work if it is just randomly embedded anywhere.* I tried this, ALSO using a video from YouTube.com like the OP, and it didn't work for me. I tried several variations and still no success.

Luckily for me - after some Googling I bumped across a page where someone had successfully started a YouTube video automatically *w/o* the user having to click to activate it.

You must insert this: *&autoplay=1* like so:

&autoplay=1[/B]]http://www.youtube.com/v/yiIVr3K_Lfw*&autoplay=1*

I know it looks funny, but I swear it works. Check out my page, if you don't believe.http://toppahshottah.hi5.com


----------



## ustacp

Hey, it works lol. Thanks a lot.


----------

